# mamba problems



## Higman Racing (Dec 11, 2005)

Can someone tell me why my mamba is just sitting there blinking when I have it plugged into my spektrum reciever with my radio on or off?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

when hooked up to power it will blink - unhook the batteries when not in use.


----------



## Higman Racing (Dec 11, 2005)

what is that supposed to do. My truck still does not work only with the spektrum.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

you need to hook it up and go threw the program process, first you program your radio ,then your speedo setting. you are talking about the mini mamba, right ??


----------

